# Maneuverability - Ariens Pro RapidTrak 28" vs lighter Honda 32" HSS1332



## EOD (Oct 31, 2019)

When comparing stats between 28" Honda HSS928 and Ariens Pro Rapidtrack 28" the Ariens seems to come out on top on most stats. 
But when you compare to the 32" Honda HSS1332AAT/ATD to it, the stats are much closer and the Honda is still LIGHTER and SMALLER in most dimensions, despite having a wider cutting width. Prices are also pretty equal. 

So the big questions are maneuverability... _and how much I need/want heated grips_  

* The Ariens has the wheel/track option for wheeled steering but is 82lbs heavier than the Honda
* The Honda is track-only, but much lighter.
*
Which is going to be the better machine, more maneuverable and easier on your back? *











*
UPDATE - I ended up going with the Honda HSS1332ATD - the shear pin protection on the ATD model (not available on AAT) is what finally won me over. Though I'm sure either the Honda or Ariens would be great. Thanks for your replies.*


----------



## Coby7 (Nov 6, 2014)

Seems illogical that it would move more pounds/minute and less tons/hour


----------



## EOD (Oct 31, 2019)

I thought the same thing, but those are their published figures. I figure they're close enough on that spec that it's probably a wash.
The HSS928 has a less powerful engine and lower output, but going up to the 1332 you get the bigger motor that compares more favorably with the one in the Ariens Pro.


----------



## Town (Jan 31, 2015)

Coby7 said:


> Seems illogical that it would move more pounds/minute and less tons/hour


Yes, but a ton is 2,240 lbs while a metric ton is 2,000 lbs. Perhaps the manufacturers are using different values for "ton".


----------



## Miles (Sep 16, 2016)

I haven't tried the Ariens, only a wheeled HSS928AWD Honda. It's been a good machine. It's interesting that Honda warrantees its machines for both the homeowner and the commercial user for 3 years. The Ariens Professional sno thro is warranteed commercially for 1 year, the rest of their snowblower line is warranteed for 90 days commercial. 

I think that the auger protection on the Honda is amazing on the HSS1332. Instead of breaking a shear bolt, you just remove the rope or stick or newpaper and continue working. That's a big deal if you are in the midst of a big snow and have to change a shear pin and remove a newspaper that the machine has eaten.

For maneuverability, the trigger steering on the Honda works well. You don't have to manhandle the machine.


----------



## Town (Jan 31, 2015)

EOD said:


> When comparing stats between 28" Honda HSS928 and Ariens Pro Rapidtrack 28" the Ariens seems to come out on top on most stats.
> But when you compare to the 32" Honda HSS1332AAT/ATD to it, the stats are much closer and the Honda is still LIGHTER and SMALLER in most dimensions, despite having a wider cutting width. Prices are also pretty equal.
> 
> So the big questions are maneuverability... _and how much I need/want heated grips_
> ...


I thought the Honda 390 engine was rated at 11.7 hp according to graphs in the Honda forum, I don't know what the 13 stands for in the model designation.

Why compare an Ariens 28 Rapidtrack to the Honda 1332, a fairer comparison would be the 32 Rapidtrack?


----------



## EOD (Oct 31, 2019)

Town said:


> I thought the Honda 390 engine was rated at 11.7 hp according to graphs in the Honda forum, I don't know what the 13 stands for in the model designation.
> Why compare an Ariens 28 Rapidtrack to the Honda 1332, a fairer comparison would be the 32 Rapidtrack?


Hmm Multiple sites list the Honda at 13HP. 

The Ariens 32 price goes up and so does the weight and size of it. 
The Ariens 28 and Honda 1332 are more equal for specs and are at the same price point, yet the Honda is lighter and and smaller overall, despite having 4" extra clearing width.


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

Both are very nice machines. Haven't some guys on the forum been able to add heated hand grips to the Honda's easily? 
As far as warranties go only the Ariens offers 5 years with their warranty extension. The Ariens chute and deflector controls are non-electronic so no worries there plus the Ariens does have that nice big 16" impeller. But the Honda has many loyal users and they are usually rock solid machines. Hard to say which would be easier to maneuver. My Pro 28" is very well balanced and a joy to operate. Flip a coin, or go with the one you are leaning towards.


----------



## EOD (Oct 31, 2019)

Zavie said:


> Both are very nice machines. Haven't some guys on the forum been able to add heated hand grips to the Honda's easily?
> As far as warranties go only the Ariens offers 5 years with their warranty extension. The Ariens chute and deflector controls are non-electronic so no worries there plus the Ariens does have that nice big 16" impeller. But the Honda has many loyal users and they are usually rock solid machines. Hard to say which would be easier to maneuver. My Pro 28" is very will balanced and a joy to operate. Flip a coin, or go with the one you are leaning towards.


Thank you 

Yes, it looks like you can add the heated grips so I guess that is an option.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Town said:


> I don't know what the 13 stands for in the model designation.


13 = Nominal Gross HP (from the old days before Honda's Truth in HP campaign). The 11.7 is Net HP.

"Honda uses Net Horsepower at 3600 RPMs for our engines. This is different from maximum horsepower, the way it has traditionally been calculated. However, Honda feels it more accurately reflects the true available power of a completed engine."

Example: HSS1332ACTD

HS = Honda Snowblower
S = Small Frame
13 = Nominal Gross HP (5=GX140, 6=GX160, 7=GX200, 8=GX240, 9=GX270, 11=GX340, 13=GX390)
32 = Clearing Width (inches = 22, 24, 28, 32, 36 or centimeters = 55, 60, 70, 80, 90)
A = Made at Honda's plant in Swepsonville, North Carolina, USA
C = Canada spec model (USA spec model would have an "A" here)
T = Track drive (or W for wheel drive)
D = Electric start (D = 12V D.C. on-board battery)


----------



## EOD (Oct 31, 2019)

Well, I went with this.


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

Congrats, very nice machine!


----------



## feh (Dec 16, 2016)

Absolutely worth the price. Congrats.


----------

